# Does anyone know a good website to buy live plants for terrariums?



## Cameron1996 (Aug 10, 2012)

I've been trying to find a few species of plants for my terrarium i'm building and I can't find any websites that sell the right species or even the ones that i'm looking for.
The plants I wanted to get are:
Birds Nest Fern
Cryptanthus Bromliad
Spanish Moss


----------



## bleezy (Aug 11, 2012)

*Plants galore!*

http://www.blackjungleterrariumsupply.com/

There out of Mass. Good people and they always have a great selection. Hope this helps


----------



## J Morningstar (Aug 11, 2012)

Beat me to it. I love these guys and have gotten beautigul things from them in the past.


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 12, 2012)

Another excellent source for unusual plants and plants suited for terraria is http://www.tropiflora.com .  I've bought stuff from them in the past, mostly succulents, but they actually specialize in Tilandsias and Bromeliads, as well as mosses.  They are based out of Florida.  If you go to their site and click "Shop Online", you will see they even have a special section just for those plants best suited for a terrarium.

pitbulllady


----------



## Tarac (Aug 12, 2012)

Tropiflora and Black Jungle are both awesome.  Glasshouse Works is another one with a great array of really fascinating and often super rare plants.  If you are really really into plants and have an eye for the unusual, this is the place to look.


----------

